# WORKING flea treatment for South Florida dogs...



## Xyst Sin (Dec 8, 2013)

I have 4 dogs and live in South West Florida. The fleas here are SO BAD. The ticks are controllable but I'd like something that suggested that prevents/kills fleas, and prevents heartworms. I have 3 shepherds (40lb, 45lb, and 80lb), and a long hair chihuahua mix (15lbs). I have had the 15lb on comfortis before, no issues. I have also had the 40lb on Trifexis (I am aware of the issues, why I stopped using it) before with no issues. I have a VERY hard time using topical treatments here as if they work, it isn't for as long as intended and another dose needs to be bought. I would prefer something oral, but also something safe.


----------



## mamatolaceynchief (Jan 21, 2014)

I live in SC and I use Comfortis... I moved here from the North and was using k9 advantix and boy I had a HUGE problem with fleas when I moved down here and was using the k9 advantix.. then I switched to Comfortis and have had absolutely no problems! Of course I have to give 2 pills monthly for the heart worm and other preventives that it does but.. I don't mind as long as the fleas keep away. I know that 1800pet meds has Sentinel which does the worms as well as fleas but i'm not sure how good it would work for us living in the south. Has great ratings though and is much cheaper than Comfortis lol I pay $90x2 every 6 months for that. Sentinel is $99 for a year supply.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm interested to hear what people use as well, we are getting ready to move to St Pete. I use Sentinel but still managed to have issues with fleas twice last year in VA so I doubt that alone will cut it (actually it was Sentinel and Vectra). I hate topicals too and am trying bug off garlic and a flea/tic tag but I suspect I'll need something more when we move.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I have read some dogs experience Trifexis poisoning using Comfortis. Comfortis and Trifexis are made by the same company. Trifexis is sinosad (Comfortis) with milbemycin oxime added as a heartworm prevention. Hundreds of dogs have had reactions to both, those who lived often end up with seizures or at the very least, are diabetic. Google 'does trifexis kill dogs'


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

I use currently using trifexis and Seresto collar on my dog. (Just started using Seresto but I work in a vet hospital and many people I work with and clients have loved it for flea and tick control and it lasts 8 months. We use trifexis with the majority of our patients and have never had any problems. We do not give it to dogs with seizure history or patients that are heartworm positive. I also work in a very busy and large animal hospital so there are a lot of patients that we have on it. Sentinel does NOT kill fleas and that is why there would be problems using that. There is also a new oral flea and tick product called nexgard but I don't know much about that one yet. I'm personally thinking about using advantage multi for flea heartworm and intestinal parasites and Seresto for extra flea and tick prevention. Otherwise we also recommend advantix on a regular basis. I haven't seen a flea on my 10 month old dog since I got her using trifexis/advantix combo and now trifexis/Seresto collar. Ido not live in the south but we do have A LOT of fleas here.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I live in TX so fleas and ticks are a problem here as well. I use Vectra which is a topical and it works really well. I've heard a few stories about bad reactions to oral treatments so I'm not willing to try them. I believe the oral preventatives only work on the brown dog tick so if other varieties of ticks are in your area, that's something to consider


----------

